# What are these bantams??



## Seriph (Jun 11, 2017)

I have two bantam hens, tiny little salmon colored with a little bit of grey mottling. No clue what these ladies might be. Came out of an assorted bantam bin.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I have no clue but the whites have my vote for prettiest.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

No idea......


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Me either but with the feathered shanks you should be able to disqualify most breeds.Just google chicken breeds with feathered shanks and go from there.Good luck!!!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I think they might be mixed because they don't fit any of the feathered legged breeds. But those are a mix that work for being attractive.


----------



## Seriph (Jun 11, 2017)

Thanks guy! Robin I think you may be right Bc I've been searching a while and can't find anything that fits lol


----------



## WeeLittleChicken (Aug 31, 2012)

D'uccle crosses would be my guess...


----------



## Seriph (Jun 11, 2017)

Weelittle you are right! Porcelain d'Uccles. I was just out looking at a rooster today that I'm really considering buying.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Roosters are great,they just get a bad rap...


----------



## Seriph (Jun 11, 2017)

I love my roosters. Everyone always says they get mean, they go after you but I've never had a problem. Now if I upset one of the hens they come running to see what's up but have never come at me.


----------

